# Signature Issue



## pokey (Oct 4, 2010)

I went to modify my signature and it seems that hitting the enter key doesn't create a new line like it used to. In the edit box, the text shows up as I enter it, i.e. with line breaks where I have hit the [enter] key, but when I preview it (and that's how it shows up in the forum), it all displays as one line. Did something change?

Thanks


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Pokey said:


> I went to modify my signature and it seems that hitting the enter key doesn't create a new line like it used to. In the edit box, the text shows up as I enter it, i.e. with line breaks where I have hit the [enter] key, but when I preview it (and that's how it shows up in the forum), it all displays as one line. Did something change?
> 
> Thanks


Pokey,

When you go to Edit Signature Text, make sure you cllick on Source, when that box opens,look at the way the code is used.

Here's a sample of my signature

       <br />
<p>
 <strong>OTBS #94 and Premier Member</strong><strong>Smoker</strong> - GOSM Big Block<br />
 <strong>Grill</strong> - Weber 22 1/2 in. One Touch Gold<br />
 <strong>Favorite woods</strong>: Mesquite/Hickory/Apple/Cherry/Red Oak/ Alder<i>.</i><br />
 <strong>Favorite chiles</strong>:Chichimeca Jalapeno, Chilaca, Chimayo, Ancho, Serrano, NM Heritage 6-4.</p>

I hope this helps you, if not ,let me know by a PM if you want me to change it for you. Good luck my friend.


----------



## pokey (Oct 4, 2010)

That did it! Thanks.


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 27, 2010)

I am having te same issue and I made my code look like what Richoso1 has.  When I pasted it in this message, the code converted just fine.:frown:


*Bob Y.*
*Sachse, Texas*

 Turn or Burn!!

*#1 Smoker*  EBC with some mods, more to come
*#2 Smoker* Li'l Chief Electric Smoker
*#1 Grill* Webber One-Touch Gold
*#2 Grill* Char-Grill Gas Grill wih Deep Fryer



But as you can see in my sig below, nothing changes....  

Help!!:icon_eek:


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 27, 2010)

byounghusband said:


> I am having te same issue and I made my code look like this:
> 
> *Bob Y.*
> 
> ...


Bob, add the special characters at the end of each line. These: <br />

I think that's what creates the "new line".
 

Mine looks like this:

<p>
 <strong>Gravity, it's not just a good idea, it's the law.</strong><br />
 <br />
 Char Griller Smokin Pro w/SFB - Testing reverse flow<br />
 Marverick ET-7<br />
 Taylor Weekend Warrior</p>
 

If I remeber correctly, the <p> were already there at the beginning and end and I had to add the <br /> at the end of each line.

If the <p> aren't at the beginning and end, add them too.


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 27, 2010)

Marlin,
I do that and it nothing changed.  I hit submit abd then went back to edit and checked the source code and all of the code you mentioned were gone.  Code isn't usually this tough....:confused:

I can't even get the "plain text" to work....  Ugh!!!!


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 27, 2010)

byounghusband said:


> Marlin,
> I do that and it nothing changed. I hit submit abd then went back to edit and checked the /source code and all of the "
> " were gone. Code isn't usualyy this tough....


This is the thread I found and used to figure mine out. Start with it basic, no bold or colors as they add more special characters. Then you can spiff it up when you get the format

right.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/signature-tutorial

Maybe it just doesn't like Bob's.


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 27, 2010)

Another thought, if you're getting the new lines at the beginning, either you have a syntax problem after "turn and burn" or

there is a limit to the number of lines you can have in your sig.


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 27, 2010)

Marlin,
You were right about the sytnax after "Turn or Burn"  I think I had an extra break code in there.....    Thanks for the help!!!
Now it should look just fine.:biggrin:
How does one get color in there?


[quote name="marlin009" url="/forum/thread/99205/signature-issue#post_567052"]
Another thought, if you're getting the new lines at the beginning, either you have a syntax problem after "turn and burn" or


there is a limit to the number of lines you can have in your sig.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




[/quote]


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 27, 2010)

byounghusband said:


> Marlin,
> You were right about the sytnax after "Turn or Burn" I think I had an extra break code in there..... Thanks for the help!!!
> Now it should look just fine.
> 
> ...


Cool. Took me a while to figure it out too.

My bad, no colors. The red text is links.


----------

